# 2010 SRAM Force Shifter - Warranty



## tojnom (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wanted to comment on my experience with SRAM's customer service. Over the past couple weeks, my right shifter started acting up & eventually the gear mech/pawls stopped engaging. I contacted SRAM's 800# and told the rep my situation - 2010 shifter, still under warranty, what's the turn around, work through your LBS, etc. I had my LBS send out the shifter on a Tuesday around 12:30pm & within 24hrs the replacement was at the shop!?! Granted a shifter shouldn't crap on you after 10k, but "hats off" to SRAM's customer service & my LBS. 

Customer service can be hard to come by sometimes, but SRAM handled my situation "First Class". Good stuff...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nbug (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine took 3 weeks. Had nothing to do with the LBS. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine took 3 days. No questions asked (and got a full new pair instead of just a new rear.)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Nbug said:


> Mine took 3 weeks. Had nothing to do with the LBS. Consider yourself lucky.


that's very out of the ordinary. unless sram is out of parts, they usually ship asap. i don't think the OP was lucky at all, that's the way every single sram warranty we have done has worked out. i think sram is completely responsible for shimano's improved customer service.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> that's very out of the ordinary. unless sram is out of parts, they usually ship asap. i don't think the OP was lucky at all, that's the way every single sram warranty we have done has worked out. i think sram is completely responsible for shimano's improved customer service.


Ditto. Being 40 miles from the warranty center guarantees that I get the parts in a day. The customer with the broken Rival shifters I posted about in the OABS :: v.3 thread - he got a new pair of Force shifters since they were out of Rivals. Free. In a day.

I have never dealt with another company as easy to deal with as SRAM.


----------



## gregl1956 (Dec 24, 2005)

*SRAM came through for me*

SRAM rep provide me a new Force rear shifter/brake after a couple of weeks via my LBS. I was out of warranty as the part was over two years old. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Sometimes when our dealer has problems with Shimano (not nearly as nice to deal with for warranty), they'll mention on the phone with Shimano support: 'this would already be in the mail if it were SRAM.' And they aren't joking.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I recently had a similar experience with my rear '10 Force shifter with about 10K miles of usage. It started to miss-shift then two days later completely stopped shifting, leaving me to climb back up some some steep grades to get home in a high gear. I took the shifter to my local bike shop. The tech at the shop looked over the shifter and notice the internal gear had stripped. It was late on a Friday and Sram was already closed, but the shop called me Monday morning and said Sram would be sending out a new shifter, which I had by the end of that week. That is pretty sweet customer service in my opinion.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Service-after-the sale is what convinced me to but a SRAM Force equipped bike. I've always ridden Shimano, but the bike shop owner told me how quick and responsive SRAM is for warranty issues. My new Giant Defy Advanced 1 will be here on Thursday and I can't wait to get out there to try SRAM out!!


----------

